# Sterilizing Carboys for sensitive yeast and bacteria



## dessertmaker (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm currently working with water kefir grains and kombucha. I need some ideas on how to sterilize glass carboys and 1-2 gallon glass barrels (mostly ball-type jars) with a minimum amount of chemicals and without cracking problems from boiling water. In order to keep the grains and SCOBY healthy I'd prefer to use exclusively boiling water, but while that's easy in a canning jar I'm not so sure about it in these glass containers.

Help anyone?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 6, 2013)

I would wash as you normally do, then sanitize with Star San.


----------



## dessertmaker (Oct 6, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> I would wash as you normally do, then sanitize with Star San.



Star San? I usually just use K-Meta to sanitize, but sulfites and my kefir/SCOBY cultures won't mix at all. I'll have to do some reading on it. (Unless of course you want to help me cheat and post a run down of what it does and how it does it.  )


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Oct 6, 2013)

Iodophor would do the trick on your carboys, star san would also do it, anyone who can use google can find out what they do  WVMJ


----------

